# Husq YTH20K46 - slow forward and reverse



## hardinsd22 (May 29, 2015)

Hi,

New to the forum. Trying to understand why my Husqvarna YTH20K46 (18HP twin B&S, not the original 20HP Kohler) with Tuff Torque K46 is moving so slowly. I've read some threads about people having issues with bent linkage to transmission or improper adjustments causing them to be very quick in reverse and creep in forward, but I don't believe this is my problem.

I've also ready issues about people the K46 tranny going bad, but it seems that for those individuals, the problem gets worse as the trans heats up or as they are under load (towing or on a hill), but neither of those happen to me.

Drive belt is also in fine shape.

Top speed is a consistent 2MPH (should be ~5-6).

Any help?!?!


----------

